# Drawer glides



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I am building a lot of dressers lately. Just wondering if anyone has a place to buy drawer glides in bulk at a better price.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## bowtie (Dec 23, 2011)

I have bought from woodworker.com in the past, good service and prices.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 3, 2012)

I buy mine wholesale from http://www.richelieu.com/en/ . Can't beat their prices. They only sell to businesses and you have to set up an account but it should be easy to do.


----------



## skipj (Mar 6, 2012)

I buy hinges and slides from www.cshardware.com they are located in WI. They have good prices.


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

I got mine here
http://www.allhardwarestore.com


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

+1 *skipj*

http://www.cshardware.com/

*Monte*, I copied pasted below a slide randomly from the site showing bulk prices


----------



## Bigriverman (Nov 22, 2013)

GlideRite Hardware has good prices also.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

Woodworkers hardware, very good service, nice people.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I didn't have an answer for you Monte, but, thnx to everyone who did. I'll be savin some links. Thnx to all.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I buy the Centerline undermount slides from Rockler. For $8 you get a slide and a pair of tack-in glides.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Good call Monte. I'm in the market for some drawer slides too. These sources are all cheaper than the one I was gonna use.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I have briefly checked each link. All of them are cheaper than what I was paying.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

I made my first drawer this past week. Nothing fancy. No slides. But of course… makes me want to make more. So thanks for asking.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Monte : Try Woodworkers Supply. It is a good source for bulk 3/4 and full extension slides. I have used them a lot. Not Accurides, but pretty good for the money, and they do the job in all of the cabinets and chests that I have built
http://woodworker.com/


----------

